# exotic hybrids



## AM Pythons (Mar 25, 2010)

come across some pics today, junglexcorn & blueyxshingle & a bluey x ? wierd..


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2010)

The Jungle Corn isn't what people on here think it is, they are the result of crossing a Corn Snake with a King Snake, 2 related species. That one looks like a California Kingsnake x Corn.


----------



## Klaery (Mar 25, 2010)

I was going to ask how on earth that would happen haha. Thanks Boa


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2010)

No problem, I thought the name would cause some confusion


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 25, 2010)

The last Bluey looks like one of the Papua New Guinean forms...... may well be a cross however between a PNG form & an Aussie form...... most likely a Northern.


----------



## Australis (Mar 25, 2010)

Not so exotic, exotics.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 26, 2010)

Bluey x shingles aren't a new thing, there's was a big one on display at last year's Wild Expo.
If you do a search I'm sure it won't be too hard to find a pic of it.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 26, 2010)

boa said:


> The Jungle Corn isn't what people on here think it is, they are the result of crossing a Corn Snake with a King Snake, 2 related species. That one looks like a California Kingsnake x Corn.


 thanks for clearing that up boa, i was wondering about that..


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2010)

some wierd and wacky hybrids poping up.... im contemplating throwing a darwin and a RHD woma together this season and see what happens.... i love the look of the comas overseas, some coma variagatas would be nice imo.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Bluey x shingles aren't a new thing, there's was a big one on display at last year's Wild Expo.
> If you do a search I'm sure it won't be too hard to find a pic of it.


So they are legal in Australia?


----------



## miss2 (Mar 26, 2010)

i dont think they are illeagel just not something that is commonly done??


----------



## miss2 (Mar 26, 2010)

what would that 3rd bluie x be? anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 26, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> So they are legal in Australia?


I wouldn't have a clue to be honest. But I have seen one in the flesh, & pics of some others. 
Legal or not, they are around. 

Despite, in NSW anyway, the DEECW stating hybridisation is not encouraged (yet NOT illegal), they still indicate some hybrid species codes for the animal keepers record books (mostly morelia), however they have got one for eastern x blotched blueys, but not for bluey x rugosa.


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2010)

Jason said:


> some wierd and wacky hybrids poping up.... im contemplating throwing a darwin and a RHD woma together this season and see what happens.... i love the look of the comas overseas, some coma variagatas would be nice imo.



haha... got a few bites. for those that have red this or PM'd me... i was just kidding.


----------

